
A new approach for tracking, without electronic devices - Eran_Arye
https://www.golocateme.com/
======
Eran_Arye
The GoLocateMe QR wristband can provide all necessary data; name, age, medical
restrictions, and guardian’s contact details. Scanning the GoLocateMe QR will
also track the location of the scanner (and the lost subject) and
automatically notify the guardians by SMS and email. Simply fill out the
details, print and cut out the QR, and you're ready to go with much more peace
of mind, knowing that in case of need, you and your loved one will soon be
reunited, with the help of others.

What do you think, is it something you will use?

